# Waterfest Preview: 500 Free T-Shirts and One Audi TT RS



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It&#8217;s that time of year again and Fourtitude is headed to Waterfest. Around this time of July the Volkswagen and Audi community heads to Englishtown, NJ to celebrate and those of us at VWvortex and Fourtitude are no different. To be sure, we&#8217;ve got a few of our own cool cars to show and we also have some other fun stuff to share as a way of saying thank you.

Why thank you? As you may know, it&#8217;s been a tumultuous 2010 for the Fourtitude discussion forums. A quick change from our old forum software forced on us by its programmers had both our staff and our readers in a bit of a scramble back in May. The situation wasn&#8217;t optimum and it certainly caused the enthusiasts who frequent our forums a fair bit of distress. Now two months later we&#8217;re all getting used to the new Vbulletin digs, all of the archives have been imported, new servers (and host) in place and the search is just about optimized. For those who had to go through it we&#8217;d like to say thank-you and we&#8217;ll be emphasizing that at Waterfest.

As I type this our sister publication VWvortex's long-term GTI tester is headed east from Vortex Media Group offices in Chicago. It&#8217;s loaded to the roof with 500 T-shirts that we&#8217;ll be giving away to people who stop by our display for a visit. We&#8217;ll be handing them out all-day Saturday and Sunday morning while supplies last and, if we catch you wearing them on Sunday, you could win one of several prizes donated by some of our longtime advertisers including:

Volkswagen Accessories
42 Draft Designs
APR Tuned
AWE Tuning
Black Forest Enterprises

In addition to the free T-shirts, you may also be interested in the vehicles we have on hand. Fourtitude's S4, VWvortex&#8217;s own GTI and Fourtitude&#8217;s S4 will be joined by several other cool VWs and Audis including the only Audi TTRS in the country. 

See you there.


----------



## zmie (Jun 26, 2013)

thanks for your stie ...now ..give your chain&conveyor www.china-conveyors.com


----------

